# Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.



## skipper63 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hat mal jemand gute Tips für das Angeln um Fehmarn, vom eigenen Boot.
Will im Frühjahr mit einem Arbeitskollegen auf die Ostsee und könnte noch einige Tips zum fischen gebrauchen.
War auch schon südlich von Staberhuk, musste aber das Angeln wegen schlechten Wetters aufgeben.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Höhe Leuchtturm Flügge auf 6-8m ist immer gut für Butt.


----------



## Chiforce (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

google earth: 54.400148,11.231403


----------



## bayliner98 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hi,

schau mal hier:

fehmarn-angler.net

Da findest du antworten!#6


----------



## skipper63 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hallo 

Danke euch schon einmal für eure Tips.

Geht es um Fehmarn eigentlich auch mit Gummifisch und wenn ja mit welchen Gewichten, oder Angelt ihr dort mit Pilker und Beigänger.|kopfkrat

Übrigens noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!!!|wavey:

Gruss

Peter


----------



## bayliner98 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hi,
du kannst dort so ziemlich alles nehmen was du willst, musst es halt der drift anpassen.

Wasabi,Gummi,Pilker,Köfi,Wattwurm,Dropshot...
geht eigentlich alles:vik:

Gewichte je nach Drift zwischen 20g und 150g


----------



## skipper63 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hi,

sorry, aber Wasabi sagt mir im Moment überhaupt nichts, kannst Du mich mal aufklären.

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

klaus .s kan das sein das wir uns kennen tom.r vom schönberger strand schreib ma  


gruß tom


----------



## bayliner98 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hi,
 wasabis sind noch nicht alzu bekannt.

Eigentlich auch eher etwas für diejenigen die überzeugt sind in die Stellen die sie anfahren falls man am Anfang doch noch nichts damit fängt.

Bilder findest du bestimmt viele im internet musst du einfach mal googeln.
Wichtig ist beim  angeln auf dorsch meiner meinung nach noch dass du den wasabi relativ langsam führst und nicht so ruckartig wie einen pilker.


----------



## bayliner98 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Hi,
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...X&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&itbs=1 oje naja


----------



## skipper63 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Danke für den Tip auf: Fehmarn-angler.net. Werde mich erst einmal einlesen bzw. Registrieren.

Hören bestimmt voneinander.

Gruss Peter


----------



## skipper63 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Danke für den Google Anhang, kannte Wasabi bis heute nicht. Werde ihn aber bestimmt in meine Köderbox mit aufnehmen, gibt es dort auch bestimmte fängige Farben?

Werde mich mal auf der Angelmesse in Duisburg vom 06.01 - 08.01.12 umsehen, muss mir sowieso noch einige Köder zulegen.

Gruss Peter


----------



## skipper63 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tips für gute Angelplätze um Fehmarn.*

Danke für den Tip, gibt wieder reichlich Lesestoff.

Gruss Peter


----------

